

I just now tried ctrl+v on imgur homepage - therandomguy

It works. Allows uploading of image from the clipboard. This changes everything. How did I not know about this? (I now see that this option is clearly stated on the upload screen).
======
abhshkdz
Even GitHub allows this while commenting on issues etc. You can either drag &
drop, choose an image, or paste from clipboard.

